# driver won't give me my phone back



## kellyaa

so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


----------



## McLovin

kellyaa said:


> so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


Offer a decent tip. He has to go out of his way.


----------



## ColdRider

He is holding it ransom until you bring up if money will be involved in exchange. 

Grimy, I know but that's what it appears to be. He has little incentive to get it back to you. Tell him that you're willing to meet him somewhere that works for him. 

All else fails, screw it. File a police report.


----------



## Altima ATL




----------



## Lnsky

Ask


kellyaa said:


> so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


 Text him to please leave it at the closet police station if there isn't an Uber office in your town or at the Uber office. Tell him you are also happy to meet him if he likes where ever it is convenient for him if that is easier. If still nothing tell him you really don't want to but you will have to report him if he doesn't reaspond. Uber will then immediately deactivate him and he will never drive again so just make sure you feel you did everything in your power to work with him.

Most Uber drivers are new and don't do it for very long because it is really hard to break even after expenses. It takes a while to learn the different functions on the app so he may not know that you can toggle through several options to report an issue, report lost item and take a picture. Give him he benefit of the doubt but make sure you get that phone back. Best


----------



## kellyaa

thanks! totally willing to meet him, hell i'll drive to the guys house i just want my phone back


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Tip him regardless, it is not his fault you left the phone in the car. Regardless, you chose to get drunk, leave phone his car, sent him messages he probably didn't understand (spell words out and write proper sentences, DUDE!), and probably addressed him as "DUDE".

Even if you pick the GD phone up already, the driver is still inconvenienced waiting for you to pick it up. $20 tip and a thank you goes a long way.


----------



## Lnsky

McLovin said:


> Offer a decent tip. He has to go out of his way.


Yeah I really don't agree with drivers doing this sort of thing but since I use ride services as both a rider and driver several times week I try to always be considerate of the person driving me or riding in my car and really appreciate riders who do the same.

I had a drunk guy leave a phone in my car one night. His friends harassed me at the pickup spot about how nice my car was and how hot I am. They apologized and said they're high school buddy was in town and they all drank too much. No worries. I take him .3 miles to his house, happy I got him home safe to his wife and kid. They were all my age so job well done.

They other side of this though thinking as a driver hoping to earn a little extra cash is that I drove 4 miles for 12 min to get him. I had a ride ending up north and was hoping he might be going back South. I made $3 off the ride which maybe covered my gas. Whatever can't win them all, his car was at his buddies house and I'm glad I took the ping and he didn't drive. It was 4am his wife was asleep and no one there could drive. This is a big part of why I drive people, so they won't.

I get back downtown and someone discovers his phone. I didn't see it because it is black as is my leather seat and my windows are tinted. It's completely dead. I report it missing with Uber and Uber gave him my phone number but I hadn't checked the text. The next day I use the spare battery stick I carry as backup for my phone charge it and call him. We arrange a pick up spot. I go offline for a half hour so I can be sure to be there.

He is prompt gets it, very appreciative and leaves. If he would have tried to tip me I had decided to refuse or at least refuse once. I didn't want him to think I was doing what your driver is doing.

But I was a little insulted that he didn't offer. I spent a half hour total driving to him then getting him into the car plus gas for $3. So not only did I lose money picking him up I lost money on the back end too going offline to meet him at least $15-30 as it was busy and I'm a Select driver. Top that off with I used up 30% of my backup battery charging his phone. I need that battery to drive more than 5 hours as Google and Uber app drains my phone faster than the car will charge it.

So I'm not standing up for your driver. But just try to mutually respectful when using ride services and value their time. If you make them wait twenty minutes in a fast food line please throw them a few bucks. Your driver is getting paid less than ten cents a minute to sit there. He is getting $1.80 to sit in he food line for 20 minutes whereas if he were free to accept other pings during bar hours he would have made $12.


----------



## kellyaa

it was the tip. the moment i mentioned money homeboy replied. we're meeting at noon.


----------



## ATX 22

kellyaa said:


> it was the tip. the moment i mentioned money homeboy replied. we're meeting at noon.


Try not getting so wasted you leave personal items laying around. This is on you.


----------



## sidewazzz

kellyaa said:


> so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


Me as a driver... I'm really too busy to be trying g to meet up with someone that left something of value in my car. NOT MY FAULT. if you want it back you're gonna have to schedule a time to pick it up from me around the corner from my house. also if you're just texting or communicating via the Uber number that links your phones it may be likely the driver was never provided with your directangular phone number and can't contact you.


----------



## Lnsky

kellyaa said:


> it was the tip. the moment i mentioned money homeboy replied. we're meeting at noon.


Well I'm sorry to hear that but please don't think all drivers are made from the same pen. I hope it wasn't much just enough to adequately compensate his efforts.

Might I ask would you have done so otherwise? Given him a five for 20 minutes of his time to return your $700 phone that you left in his car? Before you were talking like he mugged you and threatening criminal charges.


----------



## Lnsky

sidewazzz said:


> Me as a driver... I'm really too busy to be trying g to meet up with someone that left something of value in my car. NOT MY FAULT. if you want it back you're gonna have to schedule a time to pick it up from me around the corner from my house. also if you're just texting or communicating via the Uber number that links your phones it may be likely the driver was never provided with your directangular phone number and can't contact you.


Well said and to the point.


----------



## ATX 22

Lnsky said:


> Well I'm sorry to hear that but please don't think all drivers are made from the same pen. I hope it wasn't much just enough to adequately compensate his efforts.
> 
> Might I ask would you have done so otherwise? Given him a five for 20 minutes of his time to return your $700 phone that you left in his car? Before you were talking like he mugged you and threatening criminal charges.


This pax doesn't deserve their phone back. Driver shouldn't have to pay for the pax being irresponsible.


----------



## Lnsky

sidewazzz said:


> Me as a driver... I'm really too busy to be trying g to meet up with someone that left something of value in my car. NOT MY FAULT. if you want it back you're gonna have to schedule a time to pick it up from me around the corner from my house. also if you're just texting or communicating via the Uber number that links your phones it may be likely the driver was never provided with your directangular phone number and can't contact you.


Didn't mean to hit send. Yeah I really just think it is both sides not seeing eye to eye. I tell my dude I can meet him or leave it at Uber on Monday morning which is also close to my apt downtown.

I felt bad making this nice dude wait until Monday for his phone. We all SLEEP with our phones in or by the bed. In the morning my and my guy lay in bed like an old couple looking at news on our phones instead like they did with news papers in the day.

My feelings were slightly scratched that he didn't think to offer me anything for going out of the way but I'm glad he got his phone. If a passenger would have called me making demands or threatening to call the police no amount of money is making me go out of the way. I followed protocol I reported the phone missing as soon as the ride with the guy who found it ended. I'm not obligated to do anymore than that. AND no matter what method I use of getting my phone off my hands I'm losing money yet the drunk rider is getting all belligerent the next day like that Doctor in Miami basically calling us the N word and demanding we get back in our shackles and work for free until they e beaten is to death.

if cab drivers can step it up just a little I'm going back to cabs. Uber drivers are better but at least by taking a cab I know he is making money from the ride. Even if I only use Select the vast majority of those drivers are still forced to pick up x riders and in my Select ride 30-33% of the money before gas and service expense goes to Uber. Uber is making more money then the driver off each and every ride. And the drivers aren't even making minimum wage because they are paid like waiters and no one is 'allowed' to tip. At the very f-ing least in some of the changes Uber could provide the option to tip like Lyft does.

Uber is literally asking their drivers to beg for their food by saying oh but if you pick up two riders an hour we'll pay you $14 an hour (before gas and service expense). In reality you are picking up 6-10 trips an hours and driving up to 50 miles for $14. The cost to operate my car is 48 cents a mile. So I'm getting $14 an hour for max expenses of $24 to operate my vehicle. Oh or if it is Friday at 2am maybe $22 so I'm only -$2 during that time for operating my car. Assuming no one gave me a 4 star rating?! Not one person they pay $3.11 cents for twenty minutes of which I get less than $2 and screw me out of my chance to earn more because I picked up a second rider as per the terms of UberPOOL.

Obviously I'm not the kind of person Uber is looking for in a rider and especially not as a driver. What partners is Uber hoping to reach with this new plan. Clearly only marginalized citizens who are looking for an immediate cash injection before pay day or just before their next IV injection.

Uber is simply the new pay day loan market. We give you $50 today and you give us $85 next week. It's the new debtors prison and will keep single mothers, drugs dealers, cancer patients driving to stay alive. The first one is always free but then they own your soul. You are in debt to them and can't escape. You take a third job to try and get free but your shark money dealer keeps upping the prices on your debt.

Miss 2008 mortgage crisis? Uber is working hard to bring it back via scooping bums off the street and giving them a no credit lease on a car.


----------



## ATX 22

Lnsky said:


> Miss 2008 mortgage crisis? Uber is working hard to bring it back via scooping bums off the street and giving them a no credit lease on a car.


Exactly.


----------



## Lnsky

ATX 22 said:


> Try not getting so wasted you leave personal items laying around. This is on you.


I'm such a stupid softy. I give her the benefit of the doubt and think she actually cares about something... Uh...huh...duh, anything? But no she is to absolutely stupid to even figure out how to put a coin in a coin machine. UT's finest, must be a business major.

I'm not above leaving things places but I don't consult the web as to how to get them back. I was running late for a date, putting on make up and left my house keys in a cab! A cab! But I knew how to get them back... Surrender to his subtle Nigerian bravado. "I'll pay you the fair plus a tip to meet me at the capital." He lied and said he was way up north. 5 minutes and $20 later I had my keys and a new boyfriend who was impressed.

A lot of people blame the reason why a 20 year old can't even use Wikipedia or common sense lessons like maybe don't throw up on your driver and kick him on the way out and he'll give you your phone on them being the Smart phone generation but no. My sister is 20, she and her friends stay with me twice a year to take advantage of my DT pad. I foolishly take their keys and tell them not to drink and drive, they are like what's that? My sister and her best friend do land themselves into trouble and know I'm there be it here in Austin or College Station to get them out of it. I've only had the privilege twice and only because I was there when it happened and stopped it before it occurred. They do land in hot water but they find their way out very quickly.

They don't sit around like a dummy saying I sent this guy one text message about my $700 phone. What do I do next? You were drunk, ride, probably told him he was ugly (I'm 31 115 lbs with d cups. Young women with guys in the car tell me I'm old and can I still have kids), then scratched his leather for $3. You were blacked out and now want to call the cops and tell them he raped you because you may or may not have left your phone in his car.

You're going far in life. Bad far as your $15,000 wedding trust found will take you... Which is three months give or take. How do you feel about a job or disability? Disability pays $2,000 a month I think it could work for you kellyaa


----------



## howo3579

Lnsky said:


> Didn't mean to hit send. Yeah I really just think it is both sides not seeing eye to eye. I tell my dude I can meet him or leave it at Uber on Monday morning which is also close to my apt downtown.
> 
> I felt bad making this nice dude wait until Monday for his phone. We all SLEEP with our phones in or by the bed. In the morning my and my guy lay in bed like an old couple looking at news on our phones instead like they did with news papers in the day.
> 
> My feelings were slightly scratched that he didn't think to offer me anything for going out of the way but I'm glad he got his phone. If a passenger would have called me making demands or threatening to call the police no amount of money is making me go out of the way. I followed protocol I reported the phone missing as soon as the ride with the guy who found it ended. I'm not obligated to do anymore than that. AND no matter what method I use of getting my phone off my hands I'm losing money yet the drunk rider is getting all belligerent the next day like that Doctor in Miami basically calling us the N word and demanding we get back in our shackles and work for free until they e beaten is to death.
> 
> if cab drivers can step it up just a little I'm going back to cabs. Uber drivers are better but at least by taking a cab I know he is making money from the ride. Even if I only use Select the vast majority of those drivers are still forced to pick up x riders and in my Select ride 30-33% of the money before gas and service expense goes to Uber. Uber is making more money then the driver off each and every ride. And the drivers aren't even making minimum wage because they are paid like waiters and no one is 'allowed' to tip. At the very f-ing least in some of the changes Uber could provide the option to tip like Lyft does.
> 
> Uber is literally asking their drivers to beg for their food by saying oh but if you pick up two riders an hour we'll pay you $14 an hour (before gas and service expense). In reality you are picking up 6-10 trips an hours and driving up to 50 miles for $14. The cost to operate my car is 48 cents a mile. So I'm getting $14 an hour for max expenses of $24 to operate my vehicle. Oh or if it is Friday at 2am maybe $22 so I'm only -$2 during that time for operating my car. Assuming no one gave me a 4 star rating?! Not one person they pay $3.11 cents for twenty minutes of which I get less than $2 and screw me out of my chance to earn more because I picked up a second rider as per the terms of UberPOOL.
> 
> Obviously I'm not the kind of person Uber is looking for in a rider and especially not as a driver. What partners is Uber hoping to reach with this new plan. Clearly only marginalized citizens who are looking for an immediate cash injection before pay day or just before their next IV injection.
> 
> Uber is simply the new pay day loan market. We give you $50 today and you give us $85 next week. It's the new debtors prison and will keep single mothers, drugs dealers, cancer patients driving to stay alive. The first one is always free but then they own your soul. You are in debt to them and can't escape. You take a third job to try and get free but your shark money dealer keeps upping the prices on your debt.
> 
> Miss 2008 mortgage crisis? Uber is working hard to bring it back via scooping bums off the street and giving them a no credit lease on a car.


Do you also talk this much at home?


----------



## Lnsky

ATX 22 said:


> Exactly.


You just have to find something else to do bro. Something anything else. Temporarily for the next two weeks I'm going to Lyft. I got off the X platform for Uber today.

For me it's a good thing. I only joined two months ago because my boyfriend broke up with me 3 days before my birthday because I got upset he forgot it after we'd been together a year. Yay for Uber for giving me something to do. Thank you passengers who are mostly awesome and I'm happy to drive at little or no profit.

But as the fares go down we have no recourse and he riders are getting scarier and more aggressive. It isn't just new poor riders. I have a 4.9 rating and extremely nice car. I picked up a pax today from his $7M mansion (according to ACAD) on Windsor and he proceeded to American Psycho me the whole ride from very first getting in. I would have kicked him out which I've never done but I was told it was a 3.2X ride. I almost got into an accident because he sat behind me saying yes, no go, stop, turn around, are you stupid?)

I pull into his driveway and 4 min later as soon as the door opens he manically tells me I can give you the fastest route. So I brake and wait for him to advise me, he then says well yes obviously you take a left like the Nav said. So I do then I go to further follow the Nav as Wayz picks the quickest way and I know there is no way he can predict the actual fastest route over a database. I tell him I've lived in Austin since Freshman year in college on and off, was a courier in college and now with Uber I know the city well. And I know morning traffic well as I work from home downtown but drive from 6-8am twice a week downtown.

I thought I had calmed this cokehead so I proceeded on my way to Pease which was one street from West Lynn by 24th and he begins to yell at me again. I tell him I've been driving these very streets about everyday for 14 years and I also know the traffic patterns as do the three apps he can choose from but he is sold against me- we must take 15th at ALL COSTS.

Our mission is 9th and Congress. The rube in the back is a recent transplant. So as we sit on 15 th, which is often the best route but not always, I tell him I've lived in various part of downtown Austin for 14 years. I told him I'm a marathon runner and I've run every street downtown in the mornings training well over hundreds of times. I also cycle but not much but my friends are cyclers. I have three different applications telling me how to avoid traffic but I use my knowledge to avoid bad route. That if we took Pease and 12th it would have indeed been shorter and quicker and safer as I now feel unsafe in my own car. I tell him he must now give me the next three turns and drop point so it doesn't become another traffic hazard. We went way up to San Jacinto sitting at every light then back to Congress and 9th.

I'm done. I didn't get the surge pay I was promised, I reported him, he is the only passenger out of over 500 I reported. I've had slightly worse that were drunk but it was clear he treats everyone bad as he treated me bad before he even got in the car he was barking and yelling at me. I won't mention his country of origin. In college I waited tables and I never had this level of maltreatment. I bartenders with big boobs and never this. Uber did respond within 20 minutes. It was an adequate response that was actually not just a stock response. I mentioned in my complaint that I've never written a concern about a passenger before but he would say yes go with the GPS but then if he didn't line a turn would yell at me for taking it without advising otherwise and that it became a safety hazard because it was taking my attention away from the road and a car even honked at me. I drove a Volvo with every option automated driving feature. I don't get honked at for being distracted. The honker honestly was a bit of a jerk but I understand why my driving surprised him even though we were all stopped.

Once the pax turned against the Nav I put it on mute which took a while and he laughed. I politely advised him that in the future of he wants to give turn by turn directions just don't enter a destination as it confuses airheads like me. That I've never had a passenger out of 500 do both and it is distracting as we can't turn it off while driving. Not an airhead but...

After that he simply didn't give directions and made me ask for every turn. It was so demeaning.

Then I get home and find out Uber is lowering rates to 85 cents. To get me used to this they didn't pay me for my 5 cancels. I made them pay me for the last one who called me from his window saying he sees me and it's putting on his shoes but never came. He only called five min later to say I still see you how long can you wait after 8 minutes.

They paid me the X cancel fee but took The Select commission out of it. They clearly don't want 'entintled' drivers.

I've had riders more and more tellinge how nicely car is, which it is, but they go on to tell me about a nonEngoish speaking smoke filled ride they took through hell town. Seriously. I usually take Select but I've been taking X and it is worse than a cab in the Eart side of downtown unless it is a bar night. I still tip the really bad driver though unless they are rude. I had a passive aggressive black grad student in a 2004 Escape with a 4.6 who was just nasty to me from the get go. I needed to go three miles to a wine store, get more wine for our guests then back to my condo east downtown. She drove less than .5 miles and less than 2 min to get to me. I was in the store for no more than 60-90 seconds as I know the store and owner and I would have tipped her except she was nasty before she even knew I was making a pit stop. She was like 3 miles ps okay.

All I ask of my .5 mile pax is please be ready when I get there. If you're ready in a minute that counts. I'm always ready and on the street with my iPhone as a flashlight waving my driver down when they get there so I didn't like here attitude for what ended up being a no hassle $8 payout to her not Uber in a short time. Other than that I always tip at least $2 out of nothing but respect that they did an awesome job and one I know they aren't being paid for.


----------



## ATX 22

Lnsky, check your inbox. I sent you a message.


----------



## ATL2SD

sidewazzz said:


> Me as a driver... I'm really too busy to be trying g to meet up with someone that left something of value in my car. NOT MY FAULT. if you want it back you're gonna have to schedule a time to pick it up from me around the corner from my house. also if you're just texting or communicating via the Uber number that links your phones it may be likely the driver was never provided with your directangular phone number and can't contact you.


Basically...


----------



## wk1102

I


Lnsky said:


> Yeah I really don't agree with drivers doing this sort of thing but since I use ride services as both a rider and driver several times week I try to always be considerate of the person driving me or riding in my car and really appreciate riders who do the same.
> 
> I had a drunk guy leave a phone in my car one night. His friends harassed me at the pickup spot about how nice my car was and how hot I am. They apologized and said they're high school buddy was in town and they all drank too much. No worries. I take him .3 miles to his house, happy I got him home safe to his wife and kid. They were all my age so job well done.
> 
> They other side of this though thinking as a driver hoping to earn a little extra cash is that I drove 4 miles for 12 min to get him. I had a ride ending up north and was hoping he might be going back South. I made $3 off the ride which maybe covered my gas. Whatever can't win them all, his car was at his buddies house and I'm glad I took the ping and he didn't drive. It was 4am his wife was asleep and no one there could drive. This is a big part of why I drive people, so they won't.
> 
> I get back downtown and someone discovers his phone. I didn't see it because it is black as is my leather seat and my windows are tinted. It's completely dead. I report it missing with Uber and Uber gave him my phone number but I hadn't checked the text. The next day I use the spare battery stick I carry as backup for my phone charge it and call him. We arrange a pick up spot. I go offline for a half hour so I can be sure to be there.
> 
> He is prompt gets it, very appreciative and leaves. If he would have tried to tip me I had decided to refuse or at least refuse once. I didn't want him to think I was doing what your driver is doing.
> 
> But I was a little insulted that he didn't offer. I spent a half hour total driving to him then getting him into the car plus gas for $3. So not only did I lose money picking him up I lost money on the back end too going offline to meet him at least $15-30 as it was busy and I'm a Select driver. Top that off with I used up 30% of my backup battery charging his phone. I need that battery to drive more than 5 hours as Google and Uber app drains my phone faster than the car will charge it.
> 
> So I'm not standing up for your driver. But just try to mutually respectful when using ride services and value their time. If you make them wait twenty minutes in a fast food line please throw them a few bucks. Your driver is getting paid less than ten cents a minute to sit there. He is getting $1.80 to sit in he food line for 20 minutes whereas if he were free to accept other pings during bar hours he would have made $12.


I had the same issue with battery too. A new cable from Wal Mart ( near the car audio stuff ) 5 bucks fixed that. 6 bucks for an iPhone cable. If you have an actual charger, get the thing that has a USB port make sure it's 3.1 amp. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## dirtylee

Be glad it wasn't me. I toss cellphones out the window now.


----------



## Transportador

kellyaa said:


> thanks! totally willing to meet him, hell i'll drive to the guys house i just want my phone back


YOU should have figured that out long ago, instead of letting us here tell you about it. It is a ROYAL pain in the ass for us drivers to deal with items left in the car. You don't know what we have to do after your trip. Maybe we are on a trip out of town, on a plane out of the country, in a business meeting all week somewhere else.

The last time I tried to return an item to a family I just dropped off from the airport after they called me all panicking, they were asleep and would not answer the door. I was on trips with other passengers, WTF. I had to leave the bag on their front door steps, and hoped that somebody would not steal it. They would not answer their phones, etc. No tips, nada.

Bottom line, be responsible and think what it would take you to return the item, and offer that to the driver upfront.


----------



## Lnsky

wk1102 said:


> I
> 
> I had the same issue with battery too. A new cable from Wal Mart ( near the car audio stuff ) 5 bucks fixed that. 6 bucks for an iPhone cable. If you have an actual charger, get the thing that has a USB port make sure it's 3.1 amp. Should be good to go after that.


I appreciate your input. My boyfriend has a master in Electrical engineering and fixes just about everything. He works for a large tech conglomerate in town.

If I have less things running at once like I do normally driving my car are is well. But with all of the apps I run when driving for ride share my phone is a vampire. It isn't s the cables.

No matter though I've since bough two additional sticks for passengers. No one on Select ever asks me for things like... gum, water, a toilet, my soul. But I did get stuck with a VERY drunk girl at 6am on a Saturday. My first ride but they'd been up on something all night, she was here from out of town and her friends left her with pretty much nothing. She was being tricked into the apartment of a guy she didn't know. She was talking loudly and demanded a charger on her Uber X ride in the Uber Select Vehicle. They guy immediately started begging please please have one and I figured it out quickly. I found my back up, turned it on, told her put this into that. She later in the 30 minute ride started asking me how old I was. I said 31 to which she said damn your old, I thought you were just ugly but you're old. The guy says um actually that's not true and you can just let her out right here. He said it half joking so we continue. We get there and I discover this dumb b that is now talking on her phone to someone back phone about being left and draining her battery somehow drunkenly turned off my power stick and would have a dead phone soon.

We sit for over five minutes he's outside of the car apologizing for someone he doesn't know. I'm on his side. I ask him if he know where X skyscraper is .5 miles from his apt. I tell him super buses leave out of there to her city for like $10 bucks. Just take her there now or when ever before noon. Then I ask him if he needs the money. I know he did the right thing and let her sleep. I just wanted to let him know there was a way out. And that's why I liked driving.

But yeah no I bought a larger power supply that keeps my phone going for 18 hours if need by. I also have a jumper battery pack to help other that has a USB charge port if needed. I keep rations, blankets, water and batteries in my trunk ever since that shit snow storm in Atlanta had people leaving their cars on highways.


----------



## wk1102

Wow...just wow. I guess I'm ancient.... lol 
I'd have offered the bus fare too!



Lnsky said:


> I appreciate your input. My boyfriend has a master in Electrical engineering and fixes just about everything. He works for a large tech conglomerate in town.
> 
> If I have less things running at once like I do normally driving my car are is well. But with all of the apps I run when driving for ride share my phone is a vampire. It isn't s the cables.
> 
> No matter though I've since bough two additional sticks for passengers. No one on Select ever asks me for things like... gum, water, a toilet, my soul. But I did get stuck with a VERY drunk girl at 6am on a Saturday. My first ride but they'd been up on something all night, she was here from out of town and her friends left her with pretty much nothing. She was being tricked into the apartment of a guy she didn't know. She was talking loudly and demanded a charger on her Uber X ride in the Uber Select Vehicle. They guy immediately started begging please please have one and I figured it out quickly. I found my back up, turned it on, told her put this into that. She later in the 30 minute ride started asking me how old I was. I said 31 to which she said damn your old, I thought you were just ugly but you're old. The guy says um actually that's not true and you can just let her out right here. He said it half joking so we continue. We get there and I discover this dumb b that is now talking on her phone to someone back phone about being left and draining her battery somehow drunkenly turned off my power stick and would have a dead phone soon.
> 
> We sit for over five minutes he's outside of the car apologizing for someone he doesn't know. I'm on his side. I ask him if he know where X skyscraper is .5 miles from his apt. I tell him super buses leave out of there to her city for like $10 bucks. Just take her there now or when ever before noon. Then I ask him if he needs the money. I know he did the right thing and let her sleep. I just wanted to let him know there was a way out. And that's why I liked driving.
> 
> But yeah no I bought a larger power supply that keeps my phone going for 18 hours if need by. I also have a jumper battery pack to help other that has a USB charge port if needed. I keep rations, blankets, water and batteries in my trunk ever since that shit snow storm in Atlanta had people leaving their cars on highways.


----------



## Lnsky

I wasn't offering the bus fare for her. I was offering it for him as a way out. She was horrible and at first I thought it was a random hook up. But I was certain by the end of he ride this poor guy just got stuck with her deplored her so much sex wasn't an option though it may have been earlier. 

I hadn't been working he night shift they were my first ride on airport run morning I was expecting rich sober people and got met with her. He was obviously mostly sober by then as well and was just stuck with her. This 24 year old who was ditched by her best friends in a city 70 miles away from theirs as hey drove home. She then pissed off the guy taking pity on her and her Uber driver taking pity on her and charging her phone. 

In my twenties I feared turning thirty but when I turned 31 I realized how great my life was. I have a great life and I told her that her life is great as mine was in my twenties but it only gets better in your thirties. But dude she wasn't my problem or this guys problem but she was a problem.


----------



## Seastriper

Bet if you left him a tip in the first place ---> it would never have been this difficult in the first place!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

kellyaa said:


> so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


In an interesting twist, you should be thankful he acknowledges he has the phone. Because sometimes passengers expect their items to be driven back to them without reimbursement, some drivers have an unofficial "I don't know!" policy and toss items out the window to avoid the hassle of returning items to passengers at the driver's own expense.

If someone leaves something in my car, I deliver it to my local police station as a lost item to avoid the passenger from accusing me of theft.


----------



## Seastriper

I have found drivers licenses; sent them via mail (my expense which isn't much) with my contact details and have not even received as much as a phone call to say THANK YOU! Go to motor vehicle office, spend an hour waiting, gas getting there and back and pay the fee for duplicate license and you cant even have the decency to make a phone call. Tells you what real world is like really quick! All drivers can tell you stories like these...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lnsky said:


> You just have to find something else to do bro. Something anything else. Temporarily for the next two weeks I'm going to Lyft. I got off the X platform for Uber today.
> 
> For me it's a good thing. I only joined two months ago because my boyfriend broke up with me 3 days before my birthday because I got upset he forgot it after we'd been together a year. Yay for Uber for giving me something to do. Thank you passengers who are mostly awesome and I'm happy to drive at little or no profit.
> 
> But as the fares go down we have no recourse and he riders are getting scarier and more aggressive. It isn't just new poor riders. I have a 4.9 rating and extremely nice car. I picked up a pax today from his $7M mansion (according to ACAD) on Windsor and he proceeded to American Psycho me the whole ride from very first getting in. I would have kicked him out which I've never done but I was told it was a 3.2X ride. I almost got into an accident because he sat behind me saying yes, no go, stop, turn around, are you stupid?)
> 
> I pull into his driveway and 4 min later as soon as the door opens he manically tells me I can give you the fastest route. So I brake and wait for him to advise me, he then says well yes obviously you take a left like the Nav said. So I do then I go to further follow the Nav as Wayz picks the quickest way and I know there is no way he can predict the actual fastest route over a database. I tell him I've lived in Austin since Freshman year in college on and off, was a courier in college and now with Uber I know the city well. And I know morning traffic well as I work from home downtown but drive from 6-8am twice a week downtown.
> 
> I thought I had calmed this cokehead so I proceeded on my way to Pease which was one street from West Lynn by 24th and he begins to yell at me again. I tell him I've been driving these very streets about everyday for 14 years and I also know the traffic patterns as do the three apps he can choose from but he is sold against me- we must take 15th at ALL COSTS.
> 
> Our mission is 9th and Congress. The rube in the back is a recent transplant. So as we sit on 15 th, which is often the best route but not always, I tell him I've lived in various part of downtown Austin for 14 years. I told him I'm a marathon runner and I've run every street downtown in the mornings training well over hundreds of times. I also cycle but not much but my friends are cyclers. I have three different applications telling me how to avoid traffic but I use my knowledge to avoid bad route. That if we took Pease and 12th it would have indeed been shorter and quicker and safer as I now feel unsafe in my own car. I tell him he must now give me the next three turns and drop point so it doesn't become another traffic hazard. We went way up to San Jacinto sitting at every light then back to Congress and 9th.
> 
> I'm done. I didn't get the surge pay I was promised, I reported him, he is the only passenger out of over 500 I reported. I've had slightly worse that were drunk but it was clear he treats everyone bad as he treated me bad before he even got in the car he was barking and yelling at me. I won't mention his country of origin. In college I waited tables and I never had this level of maltreatment. I bartenders with big boobs and never this. Uber did respond within 20 minutes. It was an adequate response that was actually not just a stock response. I mentioned in my complaint that I've never written a concern about a passenger before but he would say yes go with the GPS but then if he didn't line a turn would yell at me for taking it without advising otherwise and that it became a safety hazard because it was taking my attention away from the road and a car even honked at me. I drove a Volvo with every option automated driving feature. I don't get honked at for being distracted. The honker honestly was a bit of a jerk but I understand why my driving surprised him even though we were all stopped.
> 
> Once the pax turned against the Nav I put it on mute which took a while and he laughed. I politely advised him that in the future of he wants to give turn by turn directions just don't enter a destination as it confuses airheads like me. That I've never had a passenger out of 500 do both and it is distracting as we can't turn it off while driving. Not an airhead but...
> 
> After that he simply didn't give directions and made me ask for every turn. It was so demeaning.
> 
> Then I get home and find out Uber is lowering rates to 85 cents. To get me used to this they didn't pay me for my 5 cancels. I made them pay me for the last one who called me from his window saying he sees me and it's putting on his shoes but never came. He only called five min later to say I still see you how long can you wait after 8 minutes.
> 
> They paid me the X cancel fee but took The Select commission out of it. They clearly don't want 'entintled' drivers.
> 
> I've had riders more and more tellinge how nicely car is, which it is, but they go on to tell me about a nonEngoish speaking smoke filled ride they took through hell town. Seriously. I usually take Select but I've been taking X and it is worse than a cab in the Eart side of downtown unless it is a bar night. I still tip the really bad driver though unless they are rude. I had a passive aggressive black grad student in a 2004 Escape with a 4.6 who was just nasty to me from the get go. I needed to go three miles to a wine store, get more wine for our guests then back to my condo east downtown. She drove less than .5 miles and less than 2 min to get to me. I was in the store for no more than 60-90 seconds as I know the store and owner and I would have tipped her except she was nasty before she even knew I was making a pit stop. She was like 3 miles ps okay.
> 
> All I ask of my .5 mile pax is please be ready when I get there. If you're ready in a minute that counts. I'm always ready and on the street with my iPhone as a flashlight waving my driver down when they get there so I didn't like here attitude for what ended up being a no hassle $8 payout to her not Uber in a short time. Other than that I always tip at least $2 out of nothing but respect that they did an awesome job and one I know they aren't being paid for.


Do you talk this much while driving? How do you even breathe?


----------



## dirtylee

Out the window, out of mind.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you talk this much while driving? How do you even breathe?


Nose and in between words


----------



## ColdRider

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nose and in between words


It's called multitasking, some people have mastered the art!


----------



## uber strike

i used to return lost items. but not anymore. pax are cheap, disrespectful and ungrateful. what they leave in my car is my tip. cheap rates = cheap pax. cheap pax = pissed off drivers.


----------



## Agrm

Uber riders are so cheap it's not worth dealing with them after the ride is over. They think that you are required to go many hours out of your way so you could return them their phone or whatever they have lost.Loooosers


----------



## EX_

Agrm said:


> Uber riders are so cheap it's not worth dealing with them after the ride is over. They think that you are required to go many hours out of your way so you could return them their phone or whatever they have lost.Loooosers


^^ this.

Either throw it out the window like dirtylee suggested, or in the case of sidewazzz, have them work around your schedule and come to a location of your choice.

I'm not going to babysit careless pax and their poor handling of personal items. So out of my car it goes...


----------



## Goober

OP is gone and will not read or reply


----------



## Slavic Riga

kellyaa said:


> it was the tip. the moment i mentioned money homeboy replied. we're meeting at noon.


Would you have done the same, return the item immediately, if one of your friends had to leave something in your car & you were staying other side of town. All drivers do not live in the same area they drive. 
My suggestion to the driver would be is to turn in the phone to a police station far away from your residence, get a receipt & mention the police station to you. So, money is appreciated for the trouble. Don't make it sound like the driver is greedy. *Its the driver's time & dime.*


----------



## bard1290

ATX 22 said:


> Try not getting so wasted you leave personal items laying around. This is on you.


Well I have totally sober people leave their phone in my car. We were just talking and they forgot it. I usually ask the people to look back inside when they get out to see if they left anything when I drop them off and I check then myself. Also looking for trash they left. It's my car not their garbage can


----------



## shiftydrake

And so turns the "days ouf our life"


----------



## Dback2004

I'm in agreement with the driver on this one. S*it happens, particularly when you're drinking and stuff gets left behind, it happens. But, YOU leave crap in MY car you go out of YOUR way to get it back. I'll do my part and hit the "lost item" button on the app, then it's up to you. 

It's kinda like the cable repair man, I'll be at my neighborhood gas station refueling sometime between 8 and noon, you can get it from me then. The bigger the tip the narrower the window of time I'll give you!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Seastriper said:


> I have found drivers licenses; sent them via mail (my expense which isn't much) with my contact details and have not even received as much as a phone call to say THANK YOU! Go to motor vehicle office, spend an hour waiting, gas getting there and back and pay the fee for duplicate license and you cant even have the decency to make a phone call. Tells you what real world is like really quick! All drivers can tell you stories like these...


 FYI for a driver's license you don't need to package it. Just drop it in the mail as is. Same with many keys that have those store discount cards attached.


----------



## madmaxsatx

Ummmmmmm I know everyone has insurance on cellphone so why worry so much!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

madmaxsatx said:


> Ummmmmmm I know everyone has insurance on cellphone so why worry so much!





madmaxsatx said:


> Ummmmmmm I know everyone has insurance on cellphone so why worry so much!


What? No we don't... damage replacement, yeah, but theft, no.

It depends if your phone is paid for outright or on a contract. I can make a smartphone last for three years and resist upgrading and bang I have an unlockable phone to take to another carrier. (Which I succeeded in doing when giving it to another family member.)


----------



## UberPissed

Didn't read comments, but is it possible that the number you are contacting him on is not his actual number, and instead the re-direct number that uber uses to mask our numbers? If so, your texts may not be going through.


----------



## Papa Sarducci

sidewazzz said:


> Me as a driver... I'm really too busy to be trying g to meet up with someone that left something of value in my car. NOT MY FAULT. if you want it back you're gonna have to schedule a time to pick it up from me around the corner from my house. also if you're just texting or communicating via the Uber number that links your phones it may be likely the driver was never provided with your directangular phone number and can't contact you.


Directangular?!?!


----------



## Argantes

kellyaa said:


> so friday. my bday. got smashed. leflt my phone in dudes car. been msg him left and right since. finallly got back to me saying he did infact have a phone somebody left in the car and wanted a descripion. sent. nothing yet. it's now 5 days later i want my GD phone back already. should i call the police on this guy?


Next time check your stuff when you leave the vehicle.

Also the way you type seem's like your still "smashed" I'm betting this isn't the first time you have left something in a vehicle. Take some damn responsibility and know your limit when drinking.

Don't forget possession is 9/10ths of the law, you can call the police but they will not be bothered with such matters, your pretty much shit out of luck.


----------



## Bad uber pro

kellyaa said:


> it was the tip. the moment i mentioned money homeboy replied. we're meeting at noon.


How in the world u didn't think about that before posting on here, oh wait... U r one of those brain washed passangers that read somewhere "no tip is required" .... I have a feeling u never tipped an uber driver before lol


----------

